# AJAX Datei Upload



## pymote (11. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
ich will mit AJAX eine Datei-Upload-Funktion in meine Web-Anwendung (Struts) implementieren. Alle gefundenen Beispiele sind allerdings völlig überladen und eben auch nicht fehlerfrei. Ich brauche keine Progress-Bar sondern wirklich nur die Hauptfunktionalitäten. 
Weiss jemand von euch wie ich Dateien über AJAX versenden kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ceekay (12. Jul 2006)

pymote hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiss jemand von euch wie ich Dateien über AJAX versenden kann?



eine datei mit AJAX zu versenden ist nicht möglich. dazu müßtest du zugriff auf das lokale filesystem haben und das ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.

mlg,
ceek


----------



## Guest (12. Jul 2006)

Wieso? Mit meiner HTML Form kann ich doch einfach über

```
<input type="file" name="myFile"/>
```
drauf zugreifen.
Es gibt ja auch Beispiele zu genüge, die genau dies beschreiben. Allerdings sind die sehr aufgebläht mit UploadMonitor, ProgressBar, etc. was alles sehr unübersichtlich gestaltet.
gruss


----------



## pymote (12. Jul 2006)

Ups, "Gast" bin ich. Habe vergessen mich einzuloggen


----------



## ceekay (14. Aug 2006)

alle diese beispiele laden files mit einem normalen mulitpart post request zum server hoch, und nict mittels ajax.

mlg,
ceek


----------

